# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Dëshmitarët shqiptarë të dashurisë dhe besimit në Krisht

## Albo

*Nuk u përkul, por vazhdoi me besim të palëkundur*

_-Në trevjetorin e fjetjes së Imzot Kozmait -_

Tre vjet më parë, më 11 gusht 2000, ditën e premte në orën 17:00, fjeti Episkopi i Apolonisë Kozmai. Kjo qe një humbje e madhe për Kishën Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë. Nga gjiri i saj u nda bariu i mirë, mësuesi dhe edukatori, shembulli i sakrificës dhe vetmohimit. Në fjalën e Tij ditën e Fronëzimit, Kryepiskopi Anastas do thoshte ndër të tjera: Ke kaluar një jetë të tërë plot sprova, hidhërime e varfëri, një jetë totalisht të përkushtuar te Krishti. Gjatë 23 viteve tragjike të persekutimit të pamëshirshëm ateist, ti nuk u përkule dhe vazhdove pa zhurmë me besim të palëkundur, me durim mahnitës, veprimtarinë tënde hieratike, duke meshuar dhe duke
pagëzuar rreth tre mijë njerëz.. Më poshtë po japim disa episode nga jeta e Imzot Kozmait nga koha e persekutimit të egër ateist, që më mirë se çdo gjë tregojnë për një jetë tërësisht të përkushtuar Krishtit.

Ishte data 8 nëntor (vitin nuk e mbante mend). At Kozmai kishte shkuar që herët në Vlorë, pasi atë ditë ishte e kremtja e Kryeengjëjve Mihail dhe Gavril. Pasi vizitoi disa familje që festonin emrat atë ditë, i qetë po ecte rrugës për tu kthyer në fshat. Në moment dikush i del përpara, i thotë se ishte punonjës i sigurimit dhe se duhej që ta ndiqte atë në Degën e Punëve të Brendshme. At Kozmai në trastën e vjetër që mbante gjithnjë me vete, kishte petrahilin dhe librin e shërbesave të shenjta. Rrugës, ai po mendonte për trastën, si do tia bënte, pasi atje mund dhe ta kontrollonin. Kur u futën te dera e DPB, At Kozmai i thotë policit që rrinte roje atje nëse
mund ta linte trastën përjashta, pasi nuk mund të shkonte te kryetari i degës me këtë trastë të vjetër. Roja pa e ditur se çkishte në trastë dhe pa ndonjë qëllim i thotë se trastën duhej ta merrte me vete. Ishte ky një moment i vështirë. Ai ecte nëpër korridorin e ndërtesës dhe u lutej Kryeengjëjve që ta ndihmonin. U fut në zyrë, përshëndeti kryetarin, i cili e ftoi të ulet në një karrige afër tij. Edhe kryetarit i bën të njëjtën kërkesë për të lënë trastën te dera. Kryetari kur pa trastën e vjetër në duart e At Kozmait i thotë se mund ta linte. Pasi u ul në karrige filluan pyetjet. Kryetari i thotë se kishte informacion që At Kozmai vazhdonte punën e priftit në fshehtësi dhe se u shkonte besimtarëve nëpër shtëpi për të kryer ritualet fetare. At Kozmai i kthehet i qetë dhe i thotë: Unë o kryetar, tashmë kam një kazmë të mprehur mirë dhe punoj për të ushqyer fëmijët. Më pas, kryetari i degës i dha leje të shkonte. At Kozmai mori trastën që kishte lënë te dera e zyrës, e hedh në sup dhe largohet duke lavdëruar Perëndinë që iu gjend pranë edhe në këtë moment të vështirë.

Dikush ishte ankuar në polici se At Kozmai dikur i kishte dhënë biblën për ta lexuar, dhe këtë bibël ai e dorëzon te kryetari i DPB. Menjëherë e thërresin At Kozmanë për ta pyetur për këtë problem. Ai shkon në zyrën e kryetarit pa e ditur përse e kishin thirrur. Ulet në karrigen përballë tij dhe menjëherë u befasua kur mbi tavolinë pa biblën që dikur e kishte dhuruar. Kryetari e kuptoi dhe në këtë çast merr biblën në dorë dhe i drejtohet At Kozmait: A është i juaji ky libër? Ai fliste me një siguri të tillë dhe mendonte se At Kozmai do ta mohonte
një gjë të tillë. Por Jisu Krishti thotë: ... Fryma e Shenjtë në po atë moment do tju mësojë se çduhet të thoni (Luka 12:12). Po - i përgjigjet At Kozmai - ky libër është imi. Kryetari u habit me pohimin e At Kozmait dhe menjëherë i tha: Atëherë çdo ky libër në duart e mia? Përsëri i qetë, At Kozmai i përgjigjet: Personi që jua ka dhënë këtë libër duhej të ma jepte mua, pasi kur bëra dorëzimet e kishës edhe ky libër më mbeti pa dorëzuar, pasi nuk mbaja mend mirë personin, të cilit ia kisha dhënë. Dhe juve ju lutem të ma jepni që ta dorëzoj. Kryetari u habit me përgjigjen dhe guximin e këtij plaku dhe i thotë: Ikni tani, këtë libër do ta mbaj unë, por kini kujdes kur të dhuroni herë tjetër ndonjë libër. At Kozmai u largua pak i befasuar nga fjalët e kryetarit.

...Në Dhërmi. Pas një bisede që kishte bërë me Petro Xhuvelin, At Kozmai shkon në Dhërmi dhe pagëzon 55 fëmijë. Në çastet e fundit të shërbesës lajmërojnë se kishin ardhur njerëz të sigurimit për ta kapur pasi e kishin kuptuar që ishte aty dhe po pagëzonte. Pasi mbaroi misterin, njerëzit e shtëpisë e nxorën nga një derë e fshehtë pas shtëpisë dhe e çuan në një shtëpi tjetër. Ndenji aty tërë natën dhe në mëngjes pasi bëri pak rrugë më këmbë deri në dalje të fshatit e hipën në një makinë të sigurtë, që e çoi deri në Vlorë.

_Përgatiti: At Spiro Bulika_

----------


## Albo

*At Kosta nga Çarshova e Përmetit*

At Kosta Dhimitër Haxhi, lindur në vitin 1903 rridhte nga një familje me tradita të shquara të besimit orthodhoks, në trevën e Çarshovës. Vetëm fshati Çarshovë në këto vite kishte 12 kisha dhe 12 konizma. Emigroi si shumë të tjerë në moshë të vogël në Stamboll, ku bëri punë të ndryshme. Kjo i dha mundësinë që në mënyrë autodidakte të mësojë shumë gjuhë të huaja si turqisht, anglisht, greqisht dhe frëngjisht. Në Stamboll vizitoi shumë objekte kulti sidomos kishën madhështore të Shën Sofisë e cila përbënte një nga mrekullitë më të shquara të besimit të krishterë. 

Edukata familjare që në vogëli e përsosi me njohuri të shumta për besimin orthodhoks. Sa herë që kthehej në fshatin e lindjes pasuronte bibliotekën e tij me libra të besimit të krishterë dhe libra të shumtë historikë. Ka botuar në gazetat e kohës në gjuhën shqipe kalendarë orthodhoksë, tregime të shumta, të cilat i ruajnë edhe sot fëmijët e tij. Në vitin 1939 u kthye përfundimisht në familjen e tij në Çarshovë. Në vitin 1951, mbas një qëndrimi
në Manastir tregoi se ishte shumë i përgatitur dhe se kishte njohuri të thella (ka qenë psalt gjatë ceremonive fetare), ndaj u hirotonis në prift dhe punoi në fshatrat e enorisë së tij, Çarshovë, Rrëzë, Bënjë.

Punoi me përkushtim e ndershmëri, me një urtësi e mençuri kristiane për 16 vjet. Të gjithë ata që e kanë njohur papa Koçon në ato vite flasin me respekt për të dhe gjatë liturgjive fetare kisha mbushej plot me besimtarë. Në vitin 1967 ashtu si shumë klerikë të tjerë, pas shkatërrimit barbar të objekteve të kultit, u flak në rrugë, pa asnjë përkrahje ose pension nga shteti. Në kushte tepër të vështira rriti, edukoi dhe shkolloi pesë fëmijët e tij, i pajisi ata me njohuri të thella të besimit të krishterë.

Vala e madhe antifetare e vitit 1967 e dëshpëroi pa masë, por me besimin te Zoti u thoshte fëmijëve të tij, sërish do të lumturohemi e do të vijë përsëri dita e rihapjes së kishave. Gjatë këtyre viteve të vështira kryente shpesh në fshehtësi shumë mistere fetare sidomos pagëzime, kurorëzime etj., duke mbajtur një regjistër sekret, i cili ekziston edhe sot. Dëgjonte në fshehtësi meshat në radio të huaja. Mbante të fshehur në shtëpinë e tij mbi 25 libra fetare në shqip e greqisht, ikona të shumta, kryqe, rrobat e pagëzimit, kurorëzimit, mirosjes etj. Të gjitha këto u dorëzuan në kishën e re të shën Kozmait, ndërtuar në vitin 1998, ku janë edhe sot.

Gjatë këtyre viteve agjentët e sigurimit e gjurmonin dhe i kishin përgatitur dosjen për ta arrestuar. Aty nga viti 1981 ditën e Pashkës, të cilën e festonte me familjen në fshehtësi të madhe, një agjent sigurimi gjeti afër shtëpisë së tij disa lëvozhga veze të kuqe dhe i dorëzoi te operativi i zonës. E thërresin së bashku me sekretarin e partisë në zyrë. Kjo e shqetësoi shumë dhe 2 javë nuk doli nga shtëpia. Jetoi dhe disa vite të tjera me ndjenjën e frikës së arrestimit dhe dëshpërimit..

Para se të vdiste la vetëm një amanet:

_Të gjitha librat, konizmat, rrobat, kryqet etj., ti dorëzoni në kishën e fshatit dhe kur të vdes atë kryqin e madh të ma vini te koka në varr_. Në moshën 84 - vjeçare u nda nga jeta, në vitin 1986, me një brengë, që nuk arriti edhe një herë të shihte rihapjen e kishave. Amanetet e tij të fundit fëmijët ia plotësuan. 

_Gjergji Haxhi, Çarshovë-Përmet_

----------


## Albo

*Fjeti bashkëmeshtari ynë i lumtur, At Lefter Shqau*

Më 28 nëntor 2004 u nda nga jeta e përkohshme vëllai e bashkëmeshtari ynë më Krishtin, At Lefter Shqau. Ai është ndër të paktët, që kishte mbetur nga brezi i vjetër i klerikëve dhe një gur i rëndë i fortë e i ndritshëm i besimit tonë orthodhoks. Ai lindi, punoi e jetoi në vendlindjen e tij, në Shpat të Elbasanit. 

Më 14 shkurt të vitit 1914, në familjen e madhe të Shqajve, në Gjinar, erdhi në jetë një djalë i vogël, që u pagëzua dhe u rrit si i krishterë i mirë. Në kishën e fshatit mes shokëve, në familjen e priftit ai mori mësimet e para të Ungjillit, të cilat do ta frymëzonin në jetë për ti shërbyer Kishës së Krishtit e bashkëfshatarëve të tij. 

Kur u rrit e nisi të burrërohej bashkëfshatarët dhe Ati i Kishës panë zellin e Lefterit dhe propozuan dërgimin e tij për të mësuar rregullat e priftërisë. Dhe me vullnet e dashuri ai afro një vit e gjysmë mësoi pranë At Thanas Bebit në kishën e Shën Kollit, afro 4 muaj në kishën e Shën Marisë së Kalasë në Elbasan. 

Më 14 prill 1943 në moshën 29-vjeçare hirotoniset prift. 

Për 6 muaj shërbeu në Manastirin e Shën Joan Vladimirit dhe me kërkesën e bashkëfshatarëve të tij nis shërbesën e priftërisë në Gjinar dhe fshatrat përreth, si: Valësh, Pashtresh, Xibresh, Stërstan, Katund Plak e Bërzhdau. U shërbeu besimtarëve me devotshmëri e frikë Perëndie deri në shkurt të vitit të zi 1967, kur besimi u ndalua e kishat u mbyllën e u prishën. At Lefteri ndjeu dhembje të madhe në shpirt por ai kurrë nuk e mohoi besimin më Krishtin ashtu, si edhe stërgjyshërit e tij shpatarakë në kohën e pushtimit osman. Ai luftoi që edhe të tjerët rreth tij të mos ligështoheshin e mohonin Krishtin. Kisha e dashur e fshatit të tij Shën Thanasi u kthye në magazinë. Iu gëzua faktit që kisha e bukur e Shën e Premtes në Valësh, e shpallur monument kulture, i shpëtoi ortekut të prishjes. Po kështu edhe kisha e Shën Llazarit në Pashtresh dhe e Anargjendëve ose Shumëshenjtëve në Stërstan nuk u rrënuan, por mbetën edhe ato magazina. Për At Lefterin nisi kalvari i mundimeve. Ai dërgohet të punojë në pyjore, në mal të Bukonikut. Ti, si njeri i Perëndisë, duhet të jesh sa më pranë saj, - i thanë me tallje. At Lefteri kujtoi përbuzjen, shuplakat dhe kryqëzimin e Krishtit dhe nuk foli. Vazhdoi të punojë si i përndjekur dhe të jetojë i denjë në sytë e Perëndisë. Me mundim ushqeu e shkolloi fëmijët e tij. I rriti të mirë, të urtë, të mençur e të mbarë. Edhe ata nga ana e tyre ishin krenarë e ndjeheshin më shumë të tillë kur i thërrisnin djali e vazja e Priftit. Pleqëria e thinji plotësisht e ia mbushi ballin plot rrudha, por nuk e përkuli At Lefterin. Ndonëse i vogël në trup ai i ngjante pishave të blerta, që nuk përkuleshin lehtë. Ardhja e demokracisë në vitet 90 me rilindjen e besimit e gjallëroi sërish At Lefterin. I rinuar e me një shpirt të gëzuar nisi sërish detyrën priftërore. Tanimë enoritë e papa Lefterit u bënë Kavaja, Tirana, Elbasani, Gramshi, Librazhdi, Shpati e më gjerë. Shërbeu sërish në kishën e fshatit Shën Thanasi. 

Me ndihmën e Kryepiskopit dhe Kryebariut Anastas u ngrit në qendër të Gjinarit kisha e re Ngritja e Kryqit. At Lefteri u gëzua për kishën e re, por nuk kishte fuqi më të meshonte. Ai vinte ditëve të shënuara e ndonjë të diel dhe kungohej me trupin e gjakun e Krishtit. Lum si ju, o djem që jeni të rinj e të shkolluar kaq mirë, na drejtohej shpesh i lumtur. At Lefteri gëzohej që disa nga bijtë e Shpatit janë hirotonisur në priftrinj e shërbejnë në Kishën Orthodhokse.

Rreth trupit të At Lefterit, duke u lutur në kishën Ngritja e Krishtit e duke kryer shërbesën e lamtumirës veç At Kostës, At Palit, At Janit, At Stavrit e At Viktorit ishin edhe qindra besimtarë nga i gjithë Shpati e Elbasani. At Lefteri u përcoll me dashuri prej tyre, duke u shoqëruar me lutjet e tyre ndaj Perëndisë mëshirëplotë e mëshirëmadh që ta prehë shpirtin e Tij në dritën e pashuar të lavdisë së dritës. Engjëjt e lavdëruar e marrshin shpirtin e tij sa më shpejt.

I përjetshëm qoftë kujtimi i atit, 
bashkëmeshtarit tonë të respektuar
At Lefterit!

_At Stavri Çipi, Elbasan_

----------


## Albo

*Ndërroi jetë teologu Maksim Çuko*


Maksim Çuko lindi më 10 korrik 1967, në fshatin Fier i Ri të rrethit të Lushnjës. Shkollën fillore dhe atë të mesme e kreu në Krutje. Në vitin 1992 ndoqi Seminarin Theologjik Hieratik të Durrësit dhe në nëntor 1992 niset për studime në Athinë. Në vitin shkollor 1992-1993 mbrojti greqishten në Klubin Universitar Leksi, të Athinës, ndërsa në vitet 1993-1998 ndoqi studimet theologjike në Universitetin Kombëtar Kapodistria të Athinës, në degën e Theologjisë Sociale. Që nga vitit 1998 e në vazhdim ka qenë lektor në lëndën e pimantikës dhe të greqishtes në Akademinë Theologjike Ngjallja e Krishtit, në Shën Vlash të Durrësit. Gjatë viteve 1998-1999 ka qenë iniciator i krijimit të organizatës së rinisë orthodhokse Bij të Dritës në Lushnjë. Me interesimin e tij janë zhvilluar shumë aktivitete. 

Më 1 shkurt 1999 transferohet në Tiranë. Maksimi ka përgatitur këto dispenca: Pimantika Sociale, Pimantika Bashkëkohore dhe Enoria si bashkësi terapeutike (Përkthim). Gjithashtu teologu Maksim Çuko ka redaktuar disa libra fetarë, ka botuar artikuj në gazetën Ngjallja dhe ka përgatitur emisione radiofonike. Ai ka ditur të përfaqësojë me dinjitet Kishën Orthodhokse në shumë aktivitete. Që nga viti 1999 ka qenë drejtues i veprës misionare dhe pimantike të Akademisë Theologjike. Ka krijuar disa grupe katekizmi në Fier, Rrogozhinë, Divjakë, Kombinat, Jubë etj. Në vitin 2004 mori bekimin për të hulumtuar dhe grumbulluar materiale në Institutin e Historisë, të cilat kishin të bënin me kishat dhe manastiret e Myzeqesë. Dëshirën për të vazhduar udhën plot kryqe të fesë, Maksimi e kishte nga daja i tij, At Sotir Boçi, i cili ka qenë famulltar në kishën e Shën Kollit, në Krutje të Lushnjës.

Më 20 nëntor 2004 Maksim Çuko u nda nga jeta, duke lënë në pikëllim bashkëshorten, fëmijët, të afërmit, studentët dhe kolegët, të cilët aq shumë e donin dhe e respektonin. Ai u largua nga kjo botë duke na lënë imazhin e njeriut të drejtë dhe fjalëpak, kurdoherë besnik e shpirtëror. Ishte pikërisht besimi, që erdhi nga vuajtjet e vështirësitë e jetës, për të dhënë më vonë frytet e bollshme, ashtu si kokrra e grurit e rënë në tokë, që kur vdes sjell më shumë fryte (Joani 12:24).

_I përjetshëm qoftë kujtimi!
Perëndia ia prehtë shpirtin në krahun e Tij._

----------


## Albo

*DHIMITRA CICO, një nënë shpirtërore e Korçës*

Në moshën 87-vjeçare, më 21 shtator, 1996, Dhimitra Cico u nis për në përjetësi. Ajo ishte një nga gjashtë fëmijët e Jorgo dhe Parashqevi Cicos. Dy motra, Dhimitra dhe Marika ishin të pamartuara. Jetonin e punonin bashkë në shtëpinë e tyre. Ishin rrobaqepëse. Ishin të përfshira në punë misonare e shoqërore. Dëshironin të bëheshin murgesha, por ngjarjet e Luftës së Dytë Botërore i ndaluan, dhe persekutimi i vazhdueshëm i Kishës nuk i lejoi ta plotësojnë këtë dëshirë. Kishin planifikuar të strehoheshin në manastirin e Shën Joan Prodhromit në Voskopojë.

Niveli i edukimi të Dhimitras ishte vetëm ai i shkollës fillore. Por diploma e saj ishte nga Universiteti i Qiejve, siç thotë dhe Apostulli: Edhe në e ndafsha gjithë gjënë time për të ushqyer të vobektët, edhe në e dhënça ndër duar trupin tim të digjet dhe dashuri të mos kem, smë bën dobi fare (I Korinth. 13:3). 

Prindërit dhe të afërmit e tyre ishin të krishterë me vlera tradicionale. Shtëpia e tyre ishte gjithnjë e hapur për të huajt dhe në mënyrë të veçantë për klerikët. Ishte strehë për të afërmit që vuanin. Mamaja e tyre përfitonte shumë nga bashkëbisedimet që bënte me priftërinjtë, dhe kështu u bë një kollonë e fuqishme e familjes së vet. I ushqeu fëmijët e saj ashtu siç duhej dhe shpesh u thoshte: bijat e mija, studioni Fjalën e Zotit çdo ditë. I drejtoi fëmijët me shembullin e saj të mirë. Dhimitra na tha njëherë: Çfarëdo kontakti që kishim me Kishën, ishte nën drejtimin e mamasë. Ne ishim krejtësisht të bindura ndaj prindërve dhe respektonim zakonet e traditat....

Dashuria e saj e ndërgjegjshme për besën dhe punën e saj shoqërore filloi gjatë kohës së pushtimit fashist. Dhimitra gjeti çlirim duke lexuar. Dikush u kishte falur dy pako me libra fetare. Fillova ti lexoj, por nuk kuptoja asgjë, - na tha Dhimitra, - librat ishin me subjekt fetar, gjë e cila ishte e mërzitshme për mua, por nuk ndalova së lexuari. Por, pasi i lexoi dy a tri herë, një dashuri për librat fetare lulëzoi në shpirtin e saj. Në atë kohë, një misionar tjetër u kthye në Korçë, Theofan Popa. Ai sapo kishte përfunduar studimet për teologji në Universitetin e Athinës. U njoh me familjen dhe i ndihmoi ato shpirtërisht. Duke besuar në virtytin, ata iu futën një pune të thellë për kuptimin e vullnetit të Zotit. Studiuan Shkrimin e Shenjtë, jetët e Shenjtorëve, libra liturgjike, himnologjinë etj. Flaka e besës që ishte ndezur në zemrat e tyre prej mamasë u rindez përsëri prej librave fetarë.

Që nga ai çast, Dhimitra punoi në familje dhe jashtë saj e kështu u bë si drita e diellit për shumë shpirtra. Përpjekjet e saj në aktivitetin shoqëror u bënë të njohura nga shumë banorë të Korçës, dhe admirimi i tyre për të ishte prekës. Bashkëqytetarët e saj, që fatkeqësisht vdiqën në moshë të re, i lanë bijat e tyre nën përkujdesjen e dy motrave. Disa prej tyre mësuan si të qepnin dhe krijuan familjet e tyre. Disa të tjera donin të shkonin me to në manastir dhe nuk u martuan. 

Dhimitra kishte njohuri të shkëlqyera muzikore. Ajo kishte një zë shumë të mirë dhe përpara se të mbylleshin kishat, më 1967, ishte anëtare e korit të Kishës së Mitropolisë të Korçës Burimi Jetëdhënës. Aktiviteti i saj ndiqej nga sigurimi, sigurimi, madje edhe përpara se të fillonte persekutimi. Kur u mbyllën kishat, Olimbi Mulla, një e krishterë e persekutuar, i rekomandoi Dhimitrës që të organizonte anëtarët e korit në një grup për lutje. Dhimitra, me të gjithë talentet e saj, krijoi një kishë të nëndheshme. Vendi ku mblidheshin ishte në shtëpinë e babait të saj. Shtëpinë e saj e quanin shtëpia e Stefanait ashtu siç thuhet në Letrën e Parë të Pavlit (Korinthianët, 1:16). Ky emër kishte një kuptim simbolik; kuptimin që në këtë vend mësohej Fjala e Zotit, si në kohën e Apostujve. Prandaj, në këtë vend të fshehur, i cili ishte qielli i tyre shpirtëror, Kisha e tyre, ngushëllimi i tyre i vetëm, shpresa e tyre, shpirtrat e tyre orthodhokse jetuan të patundur në Besë që më 1967 deri më 1990.

Varfëria e persekutimi si mposhtën dot përpjekjet e tyre për ti shërbyer shoqërisë me dashuri. Ato krijuan një fond të veçantë financiar për veprimet shoqërore të aktivitetit të tyre. At Kozmai, i cili ishte ndaluar nga autoritetet qeveritare të kryente funksionet e tij si prift, vinte në shtëpinë e tyre dhe kryente tërë natën agripni dhe shërbesat e Kishës Orthodhokse. 

Ishte dhe një dhjetëshe tjetër me gra shtëpiake besëtare, të cilat morën pjesë në përpjekjen shoqërore për Kishën e nëndheshme. Në këtë përpjekje përfshiheshin studimi i Fjalës së Zotit dhe ofrimi i shërbimit shoqëror. Për arsye të persekutimit, ishte e ndaluar të mblidheshin tre veta në një vend. Secila prej këtyre grave qëndroi në shtëpinë e vet dhe bëri përpjekjet e veta. Bashkërenduesja ishte një bashkëpunëtore, që quhej Berta. Ajo nuk hezitoi të ndërmarrë këtë detyrë tepër të rrezikshme sepse kishte aftësinë për ta bërë këtë detyrë. Ajo nuk kishte familje, kështu që persekutimi nuk e dekurajonte dot.

Në prill 1996, Dhimitra u operua dhe shëndeti i saj erdhi duke u keqësuar. Dy javë përpara vdekjes së saj, ajo kërkoi që të transferohej në gërmadhat e manastirit të Shën Kollit, i cili ishte pak larg Korçës. Gjithashtu ajo kërkoi që të varrosej atje. Ky manastir u bë qendër e një aktiviteti misionar, sepse verën e një viti më parë u përdor si një vend ku bëhej katekizmi i fshatarëve përreth. Kush do bëhet mësuesi i katekizmit? Të korrat janë të shumta, punëtorët janë të paktë (Matth. 9:37). Me bekimin e Kryepiskopit Anastas, Dhimitra e moshuar, duke u mbajtur në një bastun, bashkë me shoqet e saj, filloi ungjillëzimin e njerëzve. Mësuan e pagëzuan 150 vetë. Në këtë mënyrë ato u lidhën me zonën përreth. Në verën e vitit 1996 shkoi përsëri në Manastirin e Shën Kollit, por qëndroi në shtratin e dhembjes. Koha që të pushonte përjetësisht po afrohej. Ajo e ndjeu. Kur shikimi i saj ishte i zbehtë, duart e saj ishin gjithmonë në formë lutje. Lutej vazhdimisht. Kujtdo që përpiqej ta ngushëllonte
i thoshte: Lermë, dëgjoj himne, dëgjoj psalmodhi.... 

Korça orthodhokse na dhuroi pra një luftëtare të shekullit të 20-të, e cila ishte e fortë në jetë dhe vdekje. Na dhuroi një shpirt shenjtoreje që u provua në zjarrin e ateizmit dhe qëndroi besnike deri në vdekje ashtu si shumë të tjerë.

_Origjinali shkruar në greqisht
nga Vasil Kaskadami
Përktheu: Aleksandër P. Filip.
_


(Dhimitra është e dyta majtas në foto)

----------


## Albo

*Një shpirt i dashur largohet dhe një shembull i mirë mbetet për ne!*

Para pak kohësh ndërroi jetë motra jonë më Krishtin, Luiza Eleni, një besimtare shumë e devotshme e Kishës sonë. Luiza rridhte nga një familje shpresëtare beratase dhe që në fëmijëri, gjyshja e saj, që ishte motra e Kryepiskop
Kristofor Kisit, e ushqeu me një edukatë fetare dhe dashuri të thellë për besimin tonë orthodhoks.

Ndonëse nuk u martua, Luiza rriti në zemrat e shumë fëmijëve dhe të rinjve të rrethit të saj familjar dhe në shoqëri dashurinë e madhe për Zotin tonë Jisu Krisht dhe të Përmbishenjtën. Kur ishte e re, në periudhën e ateizmit ajo bashkë me besimtare të tjera, nuk kishte frikë të shkonte në kisha e manastire të mbyllura ose të rrënuara, ku lutej me frymë e me të vërtetë për rihapjen e tyre dhe për ruajtjen e gjithë të krishterëve të përndjekur.

Dhe ja, dita e Ngjalljes erdhi përsëri për Kishën Orthodhokse Shqiptare. Nën drejtimin e ndritur të Kryebariut tonë të shtrenjtë, Kryepiskopit Anastas, populli besimtar e gjeti përsëri udhën e shpëtimit. Filluan menjëherë mësime katekizmi, si për gratë ashtu edhe për rininë. Motra jonë Luiza u bë një nga pjesëtaret më të zellshme në mësimet javore që zhvillohen çdo të mërkurë në Katedralen e Ungjillëzimit.

Fjalën e Ungjillit ajo e dëgjoi me ëndje të madhe në të gjitha predikimet, bisedat e takimet në ambientet e kishës. Veprat përdëllyese për të varfrit e nevojtarët kanë qenë bashkëudhëtare gjatë gjithë jetës së saj. Lidhjen më të ngushtë dhe ngushëllimin më të madh Luiza e ka gjetur në krahët e Shpëtimtarit dhe dashurinë për të gjithë shenjtorët e tij. Prandaj në shenjë mirënjohjeje ajo i dhuroi Kishës sonë Orthodhokse gjithçka që kishte.

Duke pasur parasysh gjithmonë shembullin dhe Një shpirt i dashur largohet dhe një shembull i mirë mbetet për ne! Një kujtim i paharruar aromën shpirtërore të mirë që la tek ne, le ti lutemi Krishtit - Perëndi ta prehë në paqe shpirtin e saj.

_Nga një grup
besimtarësh e klerikësh._

----------


## Albo

*Jetëshkrimi i shkurtër i atë Jani Anastas Porovelit*

Atë Jani lindi më 17.2.1880 në Janinë, në lagjen Karavathja (Greqi) në një familje të varfër qytetare. Mësimet e para i mori në Liceun «Zosimea». Në vitin 1904 emigroi për arsye ekonomike nga Janina në Berat së bashku me familjen: me nënën, vëllanë Koço dhe motrën Areti. Babai u vendos në Berat si mësues. Në Berat qëndroi deri në vitin 1907 dhe shkon në Përmet ku vazhdon detyrën e mësuesit. Atje jep lëndën e gjuhës shqipe e të gjuhës greke. Gjuha greke ishte e domosdoshme për të mësuar djemtë e tregtarëve që kishin lidhje tregtare me Greqinë. Po në këtë vit martohet me Polikseni Thomain, që ishte nga fshati Lipë i Përmetit. Si mësues vazhdoi deri më 1925. Më 1925 u hirotonis në dhjak e më vonë prift nga dhespoti i Korçës  Atë Jani. Qëndroi në Përmet deri në vitin 1929, dhe transferohet në prefekturën e Korçës. Ai shërbeu në Voskopojë në kishën e shën Prodhomit, në Dishnicë e në Zvirinë të Maliqit. 

Shkoi përsëri në Përmet, ku predikoi Ungjillin e Shenjtë, anët morale të familjes dhe kjo është shprehja kryesore e jetës së tij. Ishte shumë inteligjent, me njerëzit kishte një takt të veçantë. Çdo gjë e lidhte me Jisu Krishtin, ishte human, tolerant e pa fjalë të mëdha. Atë Jani vdiq më 24 maj 1952. Megjithëse fëmijët nuk iu ndodhën pranë në varrim, kishte shumë priftërinj të tjerë që e donin shumë. Të dhënat janë marrë nga djali i tij, Lluka Jani Poroveli.

_Atë Jani Ranxha
(Elbasan)_

----------


## Albo

*Olimbi Mulla  Mësonjësja e Korçës*
(1904-1978)

Të krishterët orthodhoksë të Korçës tregojnë përpjekjet heroike të atyre që u ndoqën, sepse i shërbyen denjësisht arsimit dhe Kishës së Shenjtë. Panteonit të këtyre luftëtarëve i përket dhe mësuesja e flaktë Olimbi Mulla. U vlerësua nga populli veçanërisht për devocionin e saj ndaj arsimit, dhe me dashuri e përshëndetnin duke e quajtur drejtoresha e shkollës, për shkak të aftësive të saj edukative. Ishte një edukatore e pazmbrapsur dhe me shpirt femëror që mbeti simbol i historisë së re të Korçës.

Në qoftë se kërkon informacion suplementar, njerëzit përgjigjen me terminologjinë e tyre, ishte mësuesja që zëvendësoi zonjën Dhanai, një drejtoreshë tjetër dinamike. Njerëzit përdorin kode personale komunikimi, kur duan të shprehen për ata që brumosin shpirtrat, për ata që rilindin shoqërinë.

Olimbia lindi në Berat (1904), atëherë kur Perandoria Osmane vazhdonte të mbante në robëri popujt e Ballkanit. Orthodhoksët e shtypur kundërvepronin me kulturë dhe fuqishëm, duke bërë plane për brezin e ri dhe për arsimin e tij edhe atë fetar. Prindërit e saj, orthodhoksë të denjë, vunë re në karakterin e vajzës së tyre cilësitë e njeriut të fortë, i cili do të vazhdonte traditën e brezave. 

Që të plotësonin ëndrrën e tyre, e dërguan të studiojë në shkollat e Patrikanës Ekumenike. Olimbia mbaroi shkollën e vashave në Konstandinopojë (1923) dhe u emërua nëndrejtoreshë e shkollës së vashave në Korçë, si dhe drejtoreshë e konviktit të shkollës (1924). Ndërmori detyra në një kohë të vështirë. Kishte njerëz që e shikonin me sy të keq për arsye të origjinës, fesë, dhe studimeve që kishte mbaruar.

U martua në Korçë (1924). Familja e bashkëshortit të saj quhej Mulla dhe lindën dy fëmijë. Ishin pjesëtarë të kompanisë të prodhimit të elektrikut në Korçë. Kjo familje e lumtur dhe aktive piu kupën e hidhur të dhembjes: vajza e tyre u sëmur dhe vdiq në moshë shumë të re. Në këto kohë të vështira, mbështetja e tyre u bënë njerëzit e kishës. Vizitat e tyre ishin të rregullta dhe tepër të dallueshme, i ofruan të lexonte librin Shën Joani i Krostandit. Ishte një libër shumë i fortë, i cili lehtësoi dhembjen e nënës dhe bëri që të lulëzojë pjekja
shpirtërore.

Një ierapostull ka thënë: asgjë nuk mund të fshijë lotët më mirë sesa një vështrim drejt qiellit. Olimbia pra e dorëzoi dhembjen në duart e Perëndisë dhe punoi për dobinë shpirtërore të njerëzve të saj. Si manifestim i parë i ndihmës së saj konsiderohet përkthimi i librave në gjuhën shqipe. Fletorja me dorëshkrimet e saj qarkulloi nga dora në dorë midis orthodhoksëve dhe i entuziazmoi lexuesit. Në vazhdim përktheu librin e Paravolive të Zotit, shkruar nga Arqimandrit Serafim Papakosta.

Kështu u kultivua parrulla ierapostolike jetë, domethënë të ndihmosh të tjerët të jetojnë, dhe kështu u ndez zjarri i shenjtë i ndihmës dhe ofrimit. Cilësitë e saj shpirtërore i njohën orthodhoksët dhe e zgjodhën midis anëtarëve të tjerë të dhimogjerondisë së Korçës. Pa vonesë dhe pa marrë në konsideratë asgjë tjetër u aktivizua; themeloi shoqërinë (1945) që mbronte nënën dhe fëmijën. Jetimorja e mbyllur për shkak të Luftës II Botërore funksionoi përsëri dhe në të u strehuan një mori fëmijësh. Organizoi maternitetin e qytetit dhe emëroi personelin e infermierisë - e madhe ishte ndihma e vëllezërve vullnetarë. Mjekët të specializuar në degën e gjinekologjisë, që kishin mbaruar studimet në Francë iu shërbenin të sëmurëve. Përpjekjet e saj bënë që të spikatte puna largpamëse dhe njeridashëse e orthodhoksëve; të krishterët si dhe ata të besimeve të tjera ndihmonin në të njëjtën mënyrë.

Kur Enver Hoxha vendosi të qeverisë vendin sipas sistemit komunist, vendime të ndryshme legjislative u imponuan. Karakteristik ishte rasti i institucioneve apo pronave private (spitale, jetimore, etj.), shoqërive (muzikore, sportive etj.) shoqatave (të zejtarëve, artistëve, etj.). Që të vazhdonin të funksionin duhej që statusi i tyre të përkrahte ideologjinë e partisë komuniste (1947). Këshilli i Kishës ishte kundër ndryshimeve në insititucionet kishtare. Olimbia meqenëse ishte kryetare, konsiderohej në të njëjtën kohë edhe përgjegjëse (1947-1967). Emri i saj ishte regjistruar në arkivat e sigurimit me bojë të kuqe, duke u konsideruar si armike e popullit, reaksionare, që përpiqej të modernizonte shoqërinë. Kush ishte kundër frymës dhe mësimeve të partisë ndiqej egërsisht. Por ajo nuk zmbrapsej. Me këtë ndjekje indirekte veprimtaria e Mitropolisë së Korçës, pushoi së funksionuari. Kryetarja u bë shumë herë objekt hetimesh. 

Gjatë periudhës së ndjekjes (1967-1990) banesa e saj u bë një kolimvithër e vogël e Siloamit. Bashkatdhetarët e saj duke u gjendur në dhembje e vizitonin mësuesen për të gjetur ngushëllim për hidhërimin që u shkaktonte ndjekja. Ajo e pafuqishme, e dobët nga ana administrative, por me besim të fortë tek Perëndia i përkrahte duke i mësuar. Udhëhiqte të urtët dhe besëtarët në organizimin e shoqërive të vogla të qëndresave shpirtërore. Shoqëria e njohur e kriptokristianëve (të krishterëve të fshehur) ishte sugjerimi i saj personal. Me delikatesë iu afrohej priftërinjve të përndjekur dhe iu jepte kurajo të vazhdonin përpjekjet fshehurazi. 

Kur filluan kërkimet nga ana e policisë në shtëpitë e banorëve të qytetit, për të zbuluar objektet e fshehura fetare, ajo i dogji shumicën e librave fetare si dhe përkthimet e saj. Ai që dispononte të tilla objekte dënohej me burgim të rreptë... Sa më shumë vazhdonte partia veprimet dhunuese aq më shumë shpaloste Olimbia në qetësi lartësinë e saj shpirtërore duke mbrojtur kështu brezat e shenjtë dhe të drejtë. E stolisur me margaritarët e një trimëreshe, me margaritarët e durimit dhe diturisë ajo ndërmerr një sulm të ri paqësor në orën e ndjekjes më çnjerëzore. Harton tekste fetare anonime, të cilat i studionin të krishterët e fshehur, tekste këto ku ata merrnin forcë në luftën e tyre të përditshme të besës.

Përpara se të rihapej Kisha, Olimbia iku nga kjo botë. Emri i saj mbeti monument i edukatorit të pamposhtur orthodhoks. Mbeti gruaja, e cila kundërpeshoi planet e ateizmit dhe fitoi ideologjikisht me idealet e arsimit dhe fesë.

_Origjinali shkruar në greqisht
nga Vasil Kaskadami
Përktheu
Aleksandër P. Filip_

----------


## Albo

*Besimtar i devotshëm, që jetën ia kushtoi muzikës dhe qytetit të tij*

Kozma Rusi lindi më 1.1.1929,nga një familje me traditat e besimitorthodhoks. Që në moshë të vogël,gjyshja e rriti me ndjenjën e besimite dashurinë për himnet kishtare, kuqëndronte pranë psalltirës. Nëklasën e 7-të i ati i bleu një fizar-monikë, ku filloi të këndojë e tëkompozojë. Mbasi mbaroi shkollëne mesme ai iu bashkangjit bandësfrymore të qytetit, që më vonë iubesua ta drejtonte. Gjatë kësaj kohekrijoi këngë popullore, këngë tëmuzikës së lehtë e për fëmijë, si dhemarshin fetar «Himni i Besës».
Pas mbylljes së kishave ngamonizmi, ai u lut që Perëndia të ruante besimin në familje. Me ardhjene demokracisë dhe të Eksarkut,Imzot Anastasit, Kozmai me të vë-llain ishin nismëtarët për rihapjen ekishës. Në nëntor 1991, Imzot Anastasibëri një vizitë në shtëpinë e tij, kunë mes të të tjerave i thotë: Këngëtë lehta dhe këngë popullore ke kri-juar, tani duhet të krijosh korin e mu-zikës bizantine kishtare. Kishën dota ndërtojmë më të bukur, se besim-tarët e Kavajës e duan Kishën, Zotinuk do të na braktisë. Me të vërtetë,Kozmai dha shumë për qytetin dhepër Kishën. Për gjithë veprimtarinëe tij, në shtator të vitit 2000 iu dhatitulli qytetar nderi i Kavajës.
Me fjetjen e tij, më 27.10.2003,familja humbi njeriun e dashur, Kishahumbi një nga besimtarët e devot-shëm dhe dirigjentin e së Premtessë zezë, ku për 12 vjet drejtoi bandënfrymore që shoqëronte Epitafin nërrugët e qytetit; Kavaja humbi më-suesin e disa brezave këngëtarësh emuzikantësh. Gjatë shërbesave fe-tare, ai u përcoll nga personalitetete bashkisë, të besimit orthodhoks emysliman etj., ndërsa banda frymoreshoqëroi trupin e tij nëpër bulevard,deri tek shtëpia e madhe e fjetjes, kuai të prehet i qetë, duke priturtrumbetën e ringjalljes dhe jetës sëpasosur.

_Llazar Pjeshkazini_

----------


## Albo

Në 30-vjetorin e fjetjes së Imzot Irine Banushit

*Llambadha e zemrës sonë të ndizet nga flaka e tij*

Në datën 25 nëntor 2003, u mbushën 30 vjet nga fjetja, pas persekutimesh e mundimesh të shumta, e Imzot Irine Banushit, një nga figurat më të ndritura të Kishës sonë. Me këtë rast, të dielën, 23 nëntor, në Manastirin e Ardenicës, ku ndenji i internuar për shumë vjet dhe të cilin e shpëtoi nga tërbimi i verbër i ateizmit, u zhvillua një shërbesë përkujtimore. Merrnin pjesë besimtarë të ardhur nga Tirana, nga zona përqark, nga vendlindja e tij, Shkodra, familjarë etj. Liturgjia Hyjnore dhe më pas Shërbesa e Përshpirtjes u krye nga Kryepiskopi Anastas, së bashku me Imzot Ilia Ketrin.

Në fund, i pari iu drejtua të pranishmëve Imzot Ilia, i cili tha ndër të tjera:

_I nderuar Fortlumturi, të dashur besimtarë,

Ishte një ditë vjeshte, e diel, ditë feste e përkujtimit të Ngjalljes së Zotit tonë Jisu Krisht, ditë që besimtarët ndaloheshin, si çdo të diel dhe çdo ditë jave, për të vajtur në Kishë dhe Shqipërisë i mungonte balsami i adhurimit të Perëndisë, kryer me ritet shumëvjeçare të Orthodhoksisë. Për një shpirt të pikëlluar nga padrejtësitë, përbrenda një trupi të lodhur nga keqtrajtimi dhe sëmundjet, kjo ditë e 25 nëntorit ishte një ditë lindjeje në mbretërinë e Perëndisë. I shoqëruar nga dëshmorja e madhe Shën Katerina,
një episkop shqiptar, hierodëshmor Irine Banushi, zuri vend në shoqërinë e etërve hierarkë të shenjtë, rreth e përqark altarit qiellor, së bashku me atin e tij shpirtëror dhe të parin Kryepiskop të Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, Imzot Kristofor Kisin.

Kjo ditë u bë ditë feste, sepse Zoti Perëndi pranoi një shpirt që ndrinte Ungjillin e dashurisë dhe shembullin e përulësisë. Imzot Irineu jetoi një dëshmi për Zotin, që në fëmijërinë e tij e deri kur dha shpirt, më 25 nëntor 1973, në moshën 67-vjeçare. Në këtë
përkujtimore të 30-vjetorit të fjetjes së tij, kam nderin të pranoj ftesën e Fortlumturisë së Tij, Imzot Anastasit dhe të Sinodit të Hirshëm të Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, të mbaj predikimin e rastit_

Imzot Ilia vazhdoi me biografinë e Imzot Irineut dhe në fund falënderoi për punën e bërë autorin e librit Episkop Irine Banushi, z. Kristofor Beduli, duke kujtuar edhe figurën e një prej miqve më të ngushtë të Imzotit, z. Dhimitër Beduli, i cili kishte mbledhur mjaft materiale për jetën e veprën e tij.

Pastaj, folën miq të Imzot Irineut, të afërm të tij, etj., të cilët vunë në dukje rëndësinë e kësaj figure të shquar të Kishës dhe gjithashtu falënderuan veçanërisht Kryepiskopin Anastas për nderimin që i ka bërë dhe i bën atij.

Pastaj, të pranishmëve iu drejtua Fortlumturia e Tij Anastasi, i cili tha ndër të tjera:

[i]Me të vërtëtë, figura e Imzot Irine Banushit është nga më të respektuarat dhe më fisniket të hierarkisë të Kishës Orthodhokse të
Shqipërisë. Trashëgimi që na ka lënë është tepër i çmuar Ishte një njeri që tregoi besnikëri shumë të madhe dhe konsekuencë ndaj Kishës. Nuk i bëri bisht çasteve më të vështira. Nuk e mbylli gojën në momentet që shumë të tjerë e bënë këtë, për të siguruar rehatinë e tyre. Nuk u miqësua e as nuk bashkëpunoi me ata, të cilët donin shkatërrimin e Kishës. Nuk u fsheh. Ishte njeri i guximit,
i cili kudo që u ndodh, me shumë takt, predikoi besimin. Nga ana tjetër, ishte njeri i durimit. Ai pa rënkuar i hoqi të gjitha ato vuajtje e tortura që i rezervoi sistemi ateist. 

Kur fola për trashëgiminë, më kujtohet fjala e Shën Joan Gojartit: Nderimi i martirit është imitimi i martirit. Dhe, nëse do të donim vërtet të nderonim veprën kaq të nderuar të Episkopit të Apolonisë, Irineut, nuk mjafton vetëm të ndodhemi këtu, në përkujtimoren që po i bëhet. Duhet që llambadha e zemrës sonë të ndizet nga flaka e tij. Dhe, duke dalë jashtë, kur të mbarojë kjo
shërbesë kaq e bukur, të përpiqemi, qoftë edhe pak, të imitojmë shembullin e tij. Të rrisim pak guximin tonë, pasi ai në periudha përndjekjeje kishte guxim. Ndërsa shumë nga ne, në qetësinë dhe konfortin e demokracisë shfaqen frikacakë. Ai, duke ditur se të gjitha që thoshte do ti paguante me shpërfillje a me burg, nuk ngurronte... Kujt ia kemi frikën; vetëm Përëndisë dhe të vërtetës
duhet ti frikësohemi.

 Përshpirtjet nuk janë thjesht për të thënë fjalë të bukura. Përshpirtjet e episkopëve heronj duhet të jenë për ne një pikënisje e fuqishme, që të rritim guximin tonë, të fuqizojmë durimin tonë, që të rrisim edhe zërin tonë si Kishë Irine Banushi ishte njeri i një besimi të thellë, i cili e njohu dhe e deshi Perëndinë. 

Këtu është problemi ynë më i madh. Guximi ynë është i pakët, durimi ynë i pakët, sepse edhe besimi ynë është i pakët. Por, këtë besim të pakët duhet ta fuqizojmë, duke thënë si ai ati i Ungjillit. Kur Zoti i bëri një kritikë të ashpër, ai i tha: Besoj, o Zot, ndihmoje pabesinë time.

Dita e sotme duhet të shërbejë për të forcuar besimin tonë, për të njohur më mirë Perëndinë dhe për të vënë një lidhje me të dhe gjithë të tjerat do vijnë. Kështu, Kisha e Shqipërisë do vazhdojë të jetë një bekim për të gjithë shoqërinë, duke u përfaqësuar nga njerëz me autoritet, nga njerëz të mësuar, nga njerëz me guxim, nga njerëz me dinjitet.

Pas shërbesave në kishë, Kryepiskopi, Imzot Ilia, familjarë të Imzot Irineut dhe mjaft besimtarë u mblodhën në një nga konakët e Manastirit, ku pati një bashkëbisedim të ngrohtë.

----------


## Albo

Të premten, më 19.12.2003, pas një lëngate të gjatë, të cilën e përballoi me durim e forcë të madhe shpirtërore, fjeti at Vangjel Xoxe. 
Ai u lind më 9 prill 1933, në fshatin Çukës të Lushnjës, në një familje besimtarësh të devotshëm. Gjyshi i tij, at Joani dhe babai i tij, at Ilia, e mëkuan qysh në fëmijëri me dashurinë e madhe për Krishtin, prandaj nipi dhe biri i tyre ia fali jetën Perëndisë së Tërëfuqishëm. 
Më 2 gusht 1953 u dorëzua dhjak nga Episkop Qirili dhe shërbeu me përkushtim pranë dhespotëve të Beratit. Me fytyrën e tij të pastër, me veshjen e tij të rregullt dhe me sjelljen e tij të hijshme shumë shpejt fitoi simpatinë e orthodhoksëve beratas, por edhe të mbarë qytetarëve. 
Për të ngritur nivelin arsimor e kulturor u regjistrua në gjimnazin e mbrëmjes, krahas zellit të madh që kishte për të përvetësuar sa më mirë librat e shenjtë dhe shërbesat e mistereve kishtare. 
Pas kryerjes së shërbimit ushtarak kthehet përsëri në Berat dhe vazhdon me më shumë devotshmëri e kënaqësi detyrën e dhjakut, deri në shkurt të vitit 1967, kur regjimi ateist i mbylli kishat dhe i zhveshi klerikët. Me dhembje të thellë e përjetoi këtë periudhë të errët dhe për tu siguruar bukën e gojës pjesëtarëve të shumtë të familjes u detyrua të punojë si ndihmësmarangoz në sektorin e vështirë e të lodhshëm të sharrave, në zdrukthtarinë e qytetit. 
Ndonëse me fizik delikat, i përballoi me qëndrim të patundur, me durim e përulshmëri Perëndie vështirësitë e gjithanshme e të panumërta, duke fituar respektin e punëtorëve të thjeshtë, tek të cilët futi frymën e dashurisë për Zotin mëshirëplot. 
Dhe ja, Perëndia vonon, por nuk mungon. Viti 1990 e lumturoi kur pa me sytë e tij dhe dëgjoi me veshët e tij se edhe në Shqipëri do të lejohej besimi fetar. 
Disa besimtarë të devotshëm goricarë morën nismën e guximshme të pastronin ish-kishën e Shën Spiridhonit, të kthyer në depo të zakonshme, dhe pasi e bënë gati për shërbesë kishtare, e ftuan dhjakun Vangjel Xoxe të kryente një shërbesë më 12 dhjetor 1990, me rastin e festës së Shën Spiridhonit në prani të mijëra besimtarëve të krishterë, madje edhe të feve të tjera. 
Zoti ia shpërbleu sakrificat më 25 qershor 1991, kur u hirotonis në prift nga Imzot Anastasi, atëherë Eksark Patriarkal, në Manastirin e Pendelit të Athinës. 
Tani filloi etapa e përgjegjësive të mëdha për papa Vangjelin. Si prift i vetëm në Berat, ai, me ndihmën, përkrahjen dhe udhëzimet e sakta të Imzot Anastasit, organizoi këshillin kishtar, emëroi epitropët dhe me urtësi e autoritet drejtoi të gjitha punët për miradministrimin e ekonomisë kishtare dhe për afrimin e tërheqjen e shpresëtarëve pranë kishave. 
Me gëzim të patreguar at Vangjeli priti fronëzimin e Imzot Ignatit në kishën e Shën Spiridhonit, si Mitropolit i Beratit, Vlorës, Kaninës dhe gjithë Myzeqesë. 
Fortlumturia e Tij, Imzot Anastasi, duke vlerësuar virtytet dhe meritat e shumta të at Vangjel Xoxes, më 5 korrik 1998 i dha titullin Ikonom dhe i vendosi në gjoks kryqin për ta quajtur me respekt Kryqmbajtës (Stavrofor). 
Në kohën, kur po shijonte frytet e përparimit e të forcimit të Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë, kur po ngrihej madhështore në qendër të Beratit Katedralja e re e Shën Dhimitrit, një sëmundje e rëndë e goditi papa Vangjelin. Me të mësuar këtë gjë, Fortlumturia e Tij, Kryepiskopi Anastas dha bekimin që të bëhej gjithçka për shërimin e priftit të përkushtuar. Imzot Ignati mori përsipër ti qëndronte vazhdimisht pranë në spital dhe të kujdesej personalisht për mjekimin sa më korrekt të klerikut të dashur, i cili në disa periudha pati përmirësim të dukshëm. Ai u kthye në kishë dhe vazhdoi të meshonte për Pashkë, të dielave dhe të kremteve të ndryshme, duke iu falur Zotit dhe duke falënderuar Kryepiskopin Anastas dhe Mitropolitin Ignat. 
Por Zoti ia kishte caktuar ditën e fjetjes. 
Për ti bërë të gjitha nderimet që i takonin, Imzot Ignati porositi që arkivoli me trupin e të ndierit të vendosej në kishën e Shën Spiridhonit. Mijëra besimtarë e qytetarë për dy ditë me radhë erdhën në kishën e lartpërmendur për tu përshëndetur përfundimisht me klerikun që e donin dhe e respektonin aq shumë.
Të shtunën, më 20.12.2003, në të njëjtën kishë u krye Liturgjia e Shenjtë për festën e Shën Ignatit dhe hirotonisja e priftit të ri Tertio nga Mazhaj i Lushnjës prej Imzot Ignatit dhe episkopit Imzot Ilia, të ndihmuar nga Kryesekretari i Sinodit të Shenjtë, at Jani Trebicka si dhe nga dhjetëra klerikë, të ardhur nga të gjtha mitropolitë. Mbas Meshës së Shenjtë u krye ceremonia mortore, gjatë së cilës e morën fjalën Imzot Ignati, Imzot Ilia, prifti Ilia Katnari, përfaqësues i Mitropolisë së Korçës, z. Ilia Zaka, sekretar i këshillit kishtar të Beratit, vajza Najada Naska, përfaqësuese e rinisë orthodhokse të qytetit dhe kleriku mysliman z. Qeramudin Murdia, të cilët përmendën me dashamirësi e nderim të veçantë virtytet dhe cilësitë e larta që e karakterizonin priftin Vangjel Xoxe si klerik shembullor për të gjithë klerikët e brezit të tanishëm, i përkushtuar në dashurinë për të madhin Zot, i urtë e zemërdhembshur për nevojtarët, autoritar dhe i guximshëm, gojëmbël dhe i sjellshëm me besimtarët dhe qytetarët, që nga më i mituri e deri te më i moshuari, tolerant dhe i hapur në diskutime të ndryshme, ndërtues i marrëdhënieve korrekte me autoritetet e vendit dhe me përfaqësuesit e komuniteteve fetare. 
Folësit e cilësuan papa Vangjelin si një bashkëshort të ndershëm që bashkë me priftëreshën Vushe lindën, rritën dhe edukuan më së miri tri vajza e dy djem, që kanë krijuar familjet e tyre të shëndosha nga ana shoqërore, morale e shpirtërore, si një prind të dashur dhe si një gjysh të dhembshur, që i donte dhe e donin aq shumë nipërit dhe mbesat e tij. Ata theksuan me sinqeritet se Ikonom Vangjel Xoxe ishte një qytetar korrekt, që gëzonte respektin dhe dashurinë e bashkëqytetarëve, por edhe të banorëve të qyteteve të tjera të Shqipërisë, madje dhe të diasporës së Amerikës e të Evropës, pa dallim seksi, përkatësie shoqërore, kulturore, partiake dhe fetare. Për këtë arsye në kishë e në varreza ishin të pranishëm mijëra qytetarë të këtyre përkatësive për ta përcjellë me dashuri e respekt për në banesën e përhershme të Zotit, duke u lutur me gjithë shpirt që të prehet i qetë në Parajsë dhe të jetë i përjetshëm kujtimi i tij. 

Ilia Mihal Zaka

----------


## Albo

*At Stanko Ilia Koja*

Lindi në Gjinavec të rrethit të Peshkopisë, në vitin 1896. Mbas mbarimit të shkollës, shërbeu në Shpat të Elbasanit si prift për 3 vjet. Më pas shërbeu në Gollobordë, deri sa jetoi. Gjatë periudhës që shërbeu si prift mori kërcënime për vrasje nga persona joorthodhoksë. 
Një ditë të martë, duke vajtur për të pagëzuar një fëmijë në fshatin Vërnicë, u vra gjatë rrugës nga tre persona, të cilët i kishin zënë pritë. Vrasësit kishin edhe precedentë të tjerë. Arsyeja e këtij krimi të shëmtuar ishte mbrojtja që ai i bënte fesë orthodhokse. 
Vdiq në vitin 1941, në moshën 45-vjeçare, duke lënë gruan dhe dy fëmijë jetimë. Dy prej vrasësve u ekzekutuan nga shteti në Peshkopi, njëri prej tyre nga frika e hakmarrjes u çmend dhe vdiq në psikiatri. 
Më pas një zjarr që përfshiu fshatin dogji gjithçka, por kisha e Shën Kollit, ku shërbeu Ilia Koja, fatmirësisht shpëtoi. Por më pas disa persona të panjohur i vunë edhe asaj zjarrin.

Kërkesa e të gjthë besimtarëve orthodhoksë të fshatit është që kisha e Shën Kollit në Gjinavec të rindërtohet.

Spase Koja

----------


## Albo

Një jetë në shërbim të kishës

*Fjeti besimtarja e shquar Elisabeta (Berta) Dhimitri*

Elisabeta Xhokaxhi ose siç njihej nga besimtarët e Korçës Berta Dhimitri lindi nga një familje besimtare më 1 mars të vitit 1926. Pati shumë tragjedi në familjen e saj dhe mbas vdekjes së prindërve, vëllait dhe motrës mbeti e vetme, por jo e izoluar, sepse fuqinë për të jetuar dhe punuar e gjeti tek Kisha që për të ishte gjithçka. Me besim të patundur tek Zoti, ajo ishte shembulli i atyre besimtarëve që i rezistuan me vetëmohim periudhës së egër të përndjekjes së Kishës nga diktatura komuniste dhe që e mbajtën gjallë besimin orthodhoks në qytetin e Korçës. Mbante lidhje të ngushta me Olimbi Mullën dhe familjen Cico, që ishte qendra ku mblidheshin në fshehtësi besimtarët korçarë.
Me çantën e saj të mbushur me libra kalonte shtëpi më shtëpi për tu dhënë forcë dhe kurajo besimtarëve, që të përballonin valën e egër të dhunës antifetare. Me gjithë përpjekjen e egër dhe rrezikun që paraqesnin për atë kohë, ajo nuk i ndërpreu asnjëherë të gjitha shërbesat fetare. Mbante lidhje me At Kozmain e Vlorës (Episkopi i Apolonisë) dhe priftërinj të tjerë që shërbenin në fshehtësi, me të cilët vazhdonin pagëzimet, kurorëzimet, përshpirtjet dhe kryheshin Liturgjitë fetare për marrjen e kungatës. Kur në Korçë nuk kishte prift, shkonte së bashku me Dhimitra Cicon për tu kunguar në Tiranë. Për të mos rënë në sy të të tjerëve nuk hanin darkë dhe mëngjes me pretekstin se do të bënin analiza mjekësore. Mbante rregullisht kreshmë dhe Paraklisin e Shën Marisë e bënte edhe në punë. Kur shoqet e punës e shikonin që lëvizte buzët kujtonin se e kishte nga lodhja dhe përsëriste shifrat meqenëse punonte si llogaritare, por më pas e mësuan të vërtetën dhe luteshin edhe ato bashkë me të. Në fillimet e demokracisë ishte nga të parat që u mobilizua në hapjen e kishave dhe ishte ndër iniciatoret që në vitin 1990 për zhvillimin e ceremonive të para fetare në publik, në rrënojat e kishës së Shën Trinisë dhe Shën Thanasit, dhe qytetarët e Korçës dëgjuan kambanat e para që lajmëronin një epokë të re, atë të ringjalljes së Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë.
Ardhja e Kryepiskopit Anastas e bëri me krahë, ajo u rilind shpirtërisht, sepse Kisha e jonë ra në duar të sigurta, por përjetoi dhe dhembje të thellë kur njerëz dashakeqës dhe me qëllime djallëzore u sulën si fajkonj kundër Kryepiskopit, sepse donin të pengonin përparimin e Kishës sonë. Janë të panumërta lutjet dhe agripnitë që janë bërë prej saj në mbrojtje të Kryepiskopit. Por Kisha jonë ishte e destinuar prej Zotit që të ecte përpara edhe një ngjarje tjetër shumë e rëndësishme e lumturoi pa masë. Ishte fronëzimi i Imzot Joanit si Mitropolit i dioqezës së Korçës.
Ky ishte një gëzim i madh për të gjithë, sepse na dhuroi Perëndia një Mitropolit të denjë, por veçanërisht për Bertën, sepse Imzot Joanin e njihte që nga koha e diktaturës si një të ri me shumë dhunti, që pavarësisht nga mosha ishte miqësuar dhe punonte me shumë pasion së bashku me Theofan Popën, Petro Zhein, Petraq Fundon dhe shumë të tjerë, duke shkuar qytet më qytet për të shpjeguar Ungjillin dhe për tu dhënë kurajo njerëzve të dëshpëruar. Për Imzot Joanin ajo ishte një nënë e dashur.
Berta Dhimitri shquhej edhe si një misionare jo vetëm për përhapjen e fesë, por edhe për zotërimin e mësimeve të Ungjillit. Ajo mblidhte ndihma për të varfrit, kujdesej për njerëz të sëmurë, u qëndronte pranë, ngushëllonte ata që kishin dhembje dhe i forconte në besë. I donte të gjithë dhe e donin të gjithë, prandaj ajo u bë simboli i forcës që ka Kisha jonë Orthodhokse. Këtë e tregon më së miri periudha e fundit e jetës së saj dhe megjithëse kishte mbetur e vetme nuk u gjend kurrë e vetmuar. Ajo pati përkujdesjen e pakursyer të Mitropolitit Joan, shërbimin dhe dashurinë e grave të Lidhjes Orthodhokse, të cilat gjatë gjithë periudhës së gjatë të sëmundjes së saj u përkujdesën dhe nuk e lanë vetëm për asnjë çast. Berta, nëna jonë e dashur ndërroi jetë më 24 janar të këtij viti dhe u varros me nderime të mëdha nga ana e Kishës dhe gjithë qytetit. Për meritat dhe veprimtarinë e saj të shquar, të gjitha shpenzimet e varrimit u morën përsipër personalisht nga Kryepiskopi Anastas.

I përjetshëm qoftë kujtimi i saj.

_Nga Lidhja e Grave Orthodhokse e Mitropolisë së Shenjtë, Korçë
Korçë 30.01.2004_

----------


## Albo

*At Kostandin Bozdo*

Lindi në vitin 1902, në fshatin Koshovicë, nga një familje klerikësh me tradita. I ati i tij ishte prift dhe shërbeu edhe ai në fshatin e vet si edhe në fshatrat përreth. Kostandini u rrit në një mjedis thellësisht të krishterë dhe andej buroi edhe dashuria e tij për Krishtin. Shkollën fillore dhe plotoren e mbaroi në Greqi. Pas vdekjes së babait të vet (1942) u hirotonis nga mitropoliti i Gjirokastrës. Shërbeu në fshatrat Koshovicë, Sofratikë, Selo dhe Klishar. Mitropolia e Hirshme, për veprën e tij, e nderoi me titullin e Stavroforit dhe e caktoi si përgjegjës të Manastirit të Shenjtë të Shën Triadhës së Pepelit. U përpoq për rimëkëmbjen e manastirit të shkatërruar nga gjermanët, dhe në ato vite të vështira riorganizoi kremtimin dhe panairin madhështor të manastirit. Pasioni për ruajtjen e besimit orthodhoks në zonën e tij, ku propaganda e vazhdueshme e sistemit ateist përpiqej ta shkulte nga zemrat e besimtarëve të krishterë, pati si rezultat ta akuzojnë, ta arrestojnë dhe gjashtëmbëdhjetë muaj ti kalojë nën torturat çnjerëzore. Më 30 shtator 1964 u dënua me vdekje, me akuzën e tradhtisë ndaj atdheut dhe u ekzekutua në vend të panjohur deri më sot.

----------


## Albo

*Ikonom At Harallamb Ikonomi*

Harillao (Harallamb) Ikonomi, pasardhës i një familje mjaft të kulturuar, ka lindur rreth vitit 1858 në fshatin Skore të Pogonit. Pasi mbaroi shkollën plotore në fshat u dallua si njeri i dhënë pas librave, prandaj familja e dërgoi në Zosimea të Janinës, të cilën e mbaroi me vlerësimin shkëlqyeshëm e pastaj në Shkollën e Lartë të Kombit në Stamboll, studime të cilat i mbaroi më 1878. Po atë vit, u emërua mësues në fshat, ku punoi deri më 1884; pastaj kaloi si mësues në shkollën qendrore të Dhrovjanit, ku vazhdoi deri më 1902. Më 1903 e deri më 1913 punoi përsëri si mësues në shkollën e fshatit të tij të lindjes. Gjatë tërë kohës së tij të punës ra në sy për devotshmëri në detyrë, për besim të pastër tek Perëndia, për punë të përkushtuar në familje, ku bazë e jetës ishte morali i krishterë. U martua me Fotininë nga Janina, e cila në vitin 1879 erdhi në Skore si mësuese, ku organizoi dhe vazhdoi për shumë vite në shkollën e fshatit programin mësimor të avlëmendit dhe të qëndisjes për vajzat e fshatit. I lindën dy fëmijë. Djali Jorgo, mbasi mbaroi Zosimean, emigroi në Aleksandri të Egjiptit, ku u dallua jo vetëm si njeri i kulturës, por dhe një aktivist i zoti për orthodhoksët e atjeshëm. 

Virtytet e veçanta të Harillaos dhe kërkesat e besimtarëve bënë që ai të vendosë të hyjë në jetën klerikale. Më 6 janar 1913 ai u hirotonis dhjak në Leshnicën e Sipërme dhe më 7 janar u vesh prift në Leshnicën e Poshtme. Ai njihet nga të gjithë dhe kudo si Papa Harallambi. Në kishat e këtyre fshatrave shërbeu si meshtar deri në vitin 1916. U transferua si prift dhe mësues me qendër në Libohovë, por shërbeu mjaft kohë dhe në Suhë. I dalluar mes priftërinjve të Mitropolisë së Gjirokastrës (për njohuritë e tij, për shërbesat cilësore që kryente, për personalitetin e tij imponues, për zërin melodioz) u vlerësua dhe u nderua dhe me titullin Ikonom, madje për disa kohë kryente dhe detyrat e zëvendësepiskopit të Mitropolisë. 25 vjetët e fundit i kaloi në Libohovë, ku edhe ndërroi jetë më 1941. Popullsia e atjeshme e ka nderuar shumë këtë njeri aq sa edhe sot mbahet mend nga të moshuarit si një ndër njerëzit e mençur, i devotshëm në detyrë dhe shumë komunikues, pra shembull i një kleriku të përsosur. 

Ka qenë njeri me kulturë të gjerë, që lexonte shumë dhe ishte në kontakt të vazhdueshëm me librat. Ka pasur një bibliotekë shumë të pasur. Mund të themi se ishte biblioteka më e pasur dhe më e madhe për atë kohë në tërë krahinën e Pogonit, me mijëra vëllime librash, jo vetëm të karakterit fetar, por edhe letrar e artistik. Aty gjeje veprat e klasikëve më të dëgjuar grekë e latinë, vepra të shkrimtarëve kohorë e të dëgjuar, fjalorët më të mirë enciklopedikë të kohës etj. Fatkeqësisht kjo bibliotekë familjare e trashëguar, të cilën Papa Harallambi e kishte me merak dhe të vendosur në ambiente më vete u shkrumbua, kur u dogj fshati në janar të vitit 1944.

K. Beduli

----------


## Albo

*Ndërroi jetë murgesha Marika Cico*

Qoftë e lumur udha në të Ndërroi jetë murgesha Marika Cico cilën ti shkon sot, se të është përgatitur vendi i prehjes, me këto fjalë e filloi Kryepiskopi i Tiranës, Durrësit dhe gjithë Shqipërisë Imzot Anastasi përshëndetjen e fundit gjatë shërbesës së varrimit të murgeshës Mariam (Marika Cico). Marika Cico është një prej dy motrave Cico, siç kishin zakon ti thërrisnin besimtarët korçarë.

Gjatë periudhës kur mbizotëronte ateizmi, i cili ndrydhi çdo vlerë të jetës, e mbi të gjitha lirinë fetare, motrat Cico mbajtën gjallë kandilin e besimit orthodhoks. Ato kishin kthyer shtëpinë e tyre në një kishë të fshehtë ku kryenin në fshehtësi Liturgji Hyjnore, pagëzime, martesa etj. Megjithëse Marika nuk kishte një edukim shkollor të plotë, leximi i Shkrimit të Shenjtë dhe mësimi përmendësh i shumë shërbesave të kishës, i dhanë asaj durim, gëzim, urtësi dhe fuqi të veçantë që e rrezatonte edhe tek të tjerët.

Personalisht e kam takuar murgeshën Mariam në vitin 1991, në kohën e Kreshmëve të Mëdha në shtëpinë e tyre. Entuziazmi i tyre, dashuria për Perëndinë dhe komunikimi me Krishtin më lanë mbresa të veçanta. E paharruar do të mbetet vizita e Kryepiskopit Anastas në shtëpinë e motrave Cico. Marika dhe Dhimitra kishin ditë që përgatiteshin me lutje dhe kishin një gëzim të papërshkruar që pas shumë vitesh do të takonin një episkop.

Në buzët e tyre dëgjoheshin fjalë që në atë kohë më dukeshin të pakuptueshme si: U ngjall Zoti, Do na vizitojë Perëndia, Bo, bo, kush jemi ne që të na vizitojë i Shenjti, ai që do të shpëtojë orthodhoksinë. Takimi ishte prekës. Dukej sikur takoheshin besimtarë që njiheshin prej kohësh. Pas këtij takimi Kryepiskopi Anastas bëri realitet dy dëshira të paplotësuara për motrat Cico; ndërtimin e një kishe në Korçë, atë të Shën Anës si dhe të mbyllin jetën e tyre si murgesha në ndonjë manastir (kjo gjë u realizua për motrën Mariam).

Në vazhdim të fjalës së tij gjatë përshëndetjes së fundit, Kryepiskopi Anastas theksoi: Sot përfundoi një periudhë heroike e kundërshtimit ateist në qytetin e Korçës, por dhe në gjithë Shqipërinë Revolta nuk u bë me armë, megafonë apo me shkrime dhe artikuj banalë. Ajo u bë me lutje të vazhdueshme. Ne u jemi mirënjohës këtyre grave dhe për periudhën pas persekutimit, kur Kisha jonë kishte vështirësi. Ato me lutjen dhe shembullin e tyre ndihmuan në kapërcimin e vështirësive. 

Le të falëndërojmë Perëndinë që i fali jetë të gjatë motrës sonë Mariam, e cila kaloi një shekull dhe jemi të bindur se edhe atje ku do të shkojë do të vazhdojë lutjet e saj për gjithë besimtarët në Korçë e në të gjithë Shqipërinë.

Jorgo Papadhopulli
prill 2005

----------


## Albo

*At Sofron (Sofokli) Leka*

_- klerik i nderuar dhe pasionant i fesë orthodhokse -_

Korça, kjo trevë me traditë në besimin orthodhoks, nuk mund të lërë në harresën e viteve klerikun e nderuar At Sofron Leka.

At Sofroni u lind prej prindërish besimtarë në qytetin e Përmetit më 15.10.1880. Nën ndikimin e ambientit familjar të përparuar në arsim për kohën, At Sofroni studioi në Stamboll dhe më pas në Greqi, në shkollën e mesme për gjuhën greke. Rreth viteve 1902 filloi punën si mësues në fshatin Badlonjë të rrethit të Përmetit.

Zotërimi perfekt i greqishtes së vjetër dhe të re, dëshira për të predikuar fenë orthodhokse e shtynë Sofokliun të hirotoniset prift në vitin 1906 në qytetin e Korçës, në kishën e mitropolisë. 

Besimtarët korçarë, përmetarë dhe devollinj e njohën Papa Sofronin si njeri të devotshëm, të ndershëm dhe këmbëngulës.

Në vitin 1930 Papa Sofroni u kurorëzua protopapa, detyrë të cilën e kreu me përkushtim deri në vitin 1952, kur shpirti i tij u preh në prehër të Zotit. 

Deri në prill të vitit 1952 kur ai fjeti përgjithmonë, periudhë kohe kjo për rreth 30-vjet, Papa Sofroni ia kushtoi pasurimit të shpirtit të njeriut me ndjenjën e lartë për dashurinë ndaj Zotit dhe Birit të Perëndisë, Jisu Krishtit. 

Zëri i ëmbël kumbues, ndjenja e përgjegjësisë në predikim linin me gojë hapur besimtarët që merrin pjesë në liturgjinë fetare. 

Edukata fetare e këtij pionieri të fesë orthodhokse u reflektua tek fëmijët, nipërit dhe mbesat e tij.

Djemtë e tij, Leonidha dhe Lefter Leka, ishin pjesëmarrës aktivë në korin e kishës. Nga kujtimet e shumë klerikëve të trevës së Korçës, moshatarë të At Sofronit, mësojmë se At Sofroni shquhet për punë të holla në gedhendje e pikturë fetare si dhe në përgatitjen e veshjeve speciale të klerikëve orthodhoksë.

_Mbesat
Lida dhe Diana Leka_

----------


## Albo

Ata që punuan për Kishën tonë

*Ikonom Dhimitër Kabuci, 1856-1910*

_(me rastin e 95-vjetorit të vdekjes)_

Ikonom Dhimitër Kabuci, lindi në Kudhës të Himarës më 1856. I ndihmuar dhe nga priftërinj të tjerë nga fshati fqinj Qeparo, mësoi të fliste e të shkruante greqishten. Ai bëri disa klasë shkollë në Korfuz të Greqisë, ku dhe u aftësua të kryente shërbesa, në fillim si psalt e mandej si prift prej viteve 1875 e deri sa ndërroi jetë punoi i tillë në fshatin e lindjes.
Në gusht të vitit 1882 u emërua ikonom në Episkopatën e Gjirokastrës, detyrë që e mbajti dhe e kreu me dinjitet deri në fund të jetës së tij. Me iniciativën dhe nxitjen e tij, si dhe ndihmën e kudhësjotëve brenda e jashtë vendit, u ndërtua kisha në qendër të fshatit më 1887, e cila ruhet edhe sot. Mbrojti me fanatizëm besimin orthodhoks dhe kishën, se ka pasur shumë momente që tentohej të prishej nga pushtuesit. Gjatë gjithë jetës kryente jo vetëm ceremonitë e liturgjitë e besimit fetar, por angazhohej dhe në problemet sociale të fshatit e krahinës së Himarës.
Kështu, që në vitet e para të shek. XX, ishte anëtar i vilajetit të bregut (Nivicë- Palasë) me qendër Himarë. Ky vilajet bënte punën e një qeverisjeje krahinore, ku zgjidhte shumë probleme e konflikte midis fshatrave e banorëve të saj, në mungesë të ligjeve e gjykatave shtetërore. Ai ishte me vullnet e karakter të fortë. Gjatë kohës së lirë punonte edhe në bujqësi, por nuk linte pas dore edukimin fetar e atë patriotik. Ai mbante një abetare për tu mësuar fëmijëve gjuhën e mëmës.
Por pushtuesit osmanë e diktuan. Ata i kontrolluan shtëpinë dhe i morën librat e ia çuan në gjykatën e Gjirokastrës. Ata e ndaluan të merrej me librat laikë, kurse vetë At Dhimitrin, duke qenë se ishte prift, e lanë të lirë. Këtë e dëshmon dhe kënga që i ngriti populli: Zabitë Kudhës arrinë Tek Ikonom Kabuci zbrinë, Çark ja bënë pusinë Për të gjeturë vivlinë. Dhe vivlinë kur ja gjenë Gjirokastrës seç ja shpunë Në hapsane e në bodrume Edhe pas këtij akti, Ikonomi nuk e ndaloi aktivitetin e tij si besimtar i vendosur, përhapës e mbrojtës i Orthodhoksisë, punëtor e shembull për brezat që do të vinin, të cilët e kujtojnë si besnik të shkëlqyer të Kishës dhe njeri të Perëndisë. Ai ndërroi jetë më 10 qershor 1910.

Arsen Kabuci

----------


## Albo

*At Spiro Veli  shembull i një kleriku të devotshëm*

 Mora vesh se u hap kisha e Kalasë dhe se je aktivizuar edhe ti. U gëzova shumë. Ne të paktët, që me dashjen e Zotit kemi mbetur nga brumi i vjetër i kishës, na bie barra më shumë se kushdo tjetër të japim kontributin tonë për organizimin dhe funksionimin e Kishës
Po e nis kështu këtë shkrim  homazh me letrën e dërguar at Spiro Velit nga profesori i nderuar Dhimitër Beduli, më 15 maj 1991. At Spiro jetoi pleqërinë me gëzimin e Ngjalljes kanonike të Kishës sonë. Ishte kjo ngjallje që ia shtoi vitet e jetës dhe e bëri të denjë të lutej sërish në shtëpinë e Zotit, të dëgjonte sërish të jehonin kambanat në luginën e Shkumbinit dhe gëzimin e bashkëqytetarëve të tij të dashur. Kjo dritë e re e jetës në besim e bëri më të ri. Tani ai mund të ecte sërish krenar në rrugicat e lagjes së tij pa u vëzhguar nga zotërinjtë e sigurimit dhe ateistët e përbetuar. Dhe papa Spiro i përshëndeste e bekonte të gjithë. Filloi të bëjë pagëzime, kurorëzime në masë dhe gjithë misteret e Kishës.
U lumturua kleriku i moshuar dhe i devotshëm i Kishës Orthodhokse 2000  vjeçare. Gëzim i veçantë në sytë e tij shihej kur futej mes të rinjve që mbushnin kishën ditët e festave. Si klerik i kompletuar mendonte për të forcuar themelet e Kishës. Kështu ai bënte thirrje herë pas here pas shërbesave për kandidatë për klerikë. Ndodhi që në një nga këto ditët isha dhe unë. I shkova at Spiros në shtëpi dhe i shpreha dëshirën time për të vazhduar Seminarin Teologjik Orthodhoks. Ai u gëzua pa masë. Më përqafoi dhe bashkë u ulëm në minderin e thjeshtë në korridorin e shtëpisë karakteristike të lagjes së Kalasë. Trëndafilat e vonë ishin akoma të çelur, sepse ishte shtator (1992).
 Më gëzove bir. Kisha sot veçanërisht ka nevojë për ju, por edhe nesër, sepse unë dhe ca e do të shkoj në krahët e Zotit Krisht. Të bëheni klerikë të mirë! Të duash Perëndinë, të kesh frikë Perëndie, të duash grigjën e Kishës dhe ta drejtosh mirë atë si bari. Për këtë duhen disa gjëra, të cilat do ti mësosh në shkollë e në jetën e Kishës, mjafton të duash Perëndinë e Kishën e Tij.
At Spiro Veli punoi me përkushtim deri në ditën e fundit të jetës tokësore. Organizoi këshillin e kishës dhe enorinë ashtu si dinte vetë, me përvojën e tij aq të gjatë. Mbroi idenë e Kishës Orthodhokse Autoqefale të Shqipërisë dhe qëndroi përkrah Hirësisë së Tij, Kryepiskopit Anastas. Përvojën e tij si ikonom at Spiro e dha edhe në Këshillin Kishtar të Përgjithshëm. At Spiro jetoi si klerik për afro 50 vjet qysh nga 1 janari i vitit 1945, kur u hirotonis prift i dioqezës së Durrësit. Kudo që punoi, në Durrës, Berat e Elbasan, at Spiro Veli ishte gjithnjë një bari i mirë e shembullor, që rrezatonte dritën e besimit tek besimtarët e kishës.
Edhe në kohën e ateizmit at Spiro jetoi si klerik dhe punoi për ndriçimin e jetës së krishterë.
Më 23 prill 1995, ditën e Pashkës, pushoi zemra e at Spiros, por jo shpirti. Në ditën e lamtumirës nga jeta tokësore ishte dhe Kryepiskopi Anastas. Kambanat e kishave ranë të pikëlluara. Ato përcillnin trupin e tij në tokë dhe shpirtin e bukur në qiell. At Spiro mbetet përjetë një shpirt i mirë, i bukur dhe i ndritshëm.

At Stavri Çipi


At Spiro Veli (majtas), në një nga meshimet e para

----------


## Albo

*At Aleks Karajani i Sopikut të Pogonit*

Lindi në Sopik, më 17 korrik 1900. Mbaroi shkollën plotore në fshat dhe më vonë filloi të punojë si shumica e fshatarëve të tij për të bërë voza, duke lëvizur në tërë Greqinë. Që i vogël frekuentonte kishën duke u afruar për të shërbyer brenda saj dhe ndihmuar priftin aq sa ra në sy të të tërëve. Kështu u dallua si besimtar. Përmendim se ky fshat ka pasur mjaft kisha dhe në të njëjtën kohë shërbenin disa priftërinj vendas. I ndiqte liturgjitë e tyre me vëmendje dhe që në fëmijëri i kishte mësuar përmendësh tërë lutjet. Babai tij, Kosta, ishte kandillonaft në kisha dhe herë pas here luante dhe rolin e psaltit.
Edhe Aleksi, që dallohej nga fëmijët e tjerë të tij, i shkonte shpesh për ta ndihmuar. Kishat e shumta, që shihte në fshat e në krahinë, të pikturuara e të pajisura me objekte të shenjta e nxitnin drejt rrugës së Zotit. Këta faktorë shtuan dëshirën e tij për tu bërë prift, aq më tepër që tërë fshatarët e kishin vënë re këtë dhunti të tij dhe e dëshironin një gjë të tillë, sepse shihnin tek ky i ri devotshmërinë dhe zellin e madh për ti shërbyer njerëzve sipas porosive të Zotit tonë Jisu Krisht.
Më 1922 martohet me Dhimitrulla Kocaqin dhe me kohë krijoi një familje të madhe me shtatë fëmijë. Edukoi fëmijë me moralin e krishterë sipas porosive në Ungjill, duke u thënë vazhdimisht: Të bëheni njerëz të mirë, puntorë të nderuar si për vete e për shoqëri. Largojuni veseve të këqija dhe të jeni të kënaqur me atë që arrini me djersën tuaj. Dhe vërtet ata u bënë të vlefshëm në jetë dhe e nderuan emrin e papa Aleksit.
Edhe papa Hroni që meshonte në atë kohë në fshat e përkrahu në dëshirën e tij për tu bërë klerik. Më 1930 hirotoniset dhe fillon kryen detyrat e klerikut. Deri më 1944 meshoi në Sopik, pastaj në Çatistë disa vjet, pak kohë në Hllomo, vitet e fundit (deri më 67 kur u mbyllën kishat e u ndalua feja) shërbeu në Skore. Pra gjatë tërë kohës shërbeu në krahinën minoritare të Pogonit. Megjithëse bënte orë të tëra rrugë për të ardhur në Skore, kur hynte në fshat si i thonë fjalës ndriste: i pastër, i rregullt në veshje, i ëmbël me të gjithë si në përshëndetje edhe në biseda. Nuk përtonte të të përgjigjej për çdo rast që ndodhte në krahinë.
Meshonte bukur, kishte një zë melodioz, këndonte dhe i dëgjoheshin saktë fjalët. E kryente meshën me rigorozitetin më të madh.
Të gjitha këto bënë që gjithë njerëzit ta donin, respektonin dhe nderonin, madje kjo u shfaq edhe më shumë kur u detyrua ta hiqte veshjen e klerikut. Jetoi i nderuar deri më 1 shkurt 1984. Mbahet mend si shembull i meshtarit. Vepronte duke pasur parasysh pikërisht atë që ka thënë Jisui: Kështu le të ndrisnjë drita e juaj përpara njerëzve, që të shohën punët tuaj të mira, e të lavdërojnë Atin tuaj që është ndë qiejtë (Mat. 5,16) dhe duke jetuar ashtu si ka vepruar Apostull Pavli: Pa fjalë! Me vepra të mira e sjellje morale. Të gjithëve u qe shërbëtor dhe veten e uli për të ngritur të tjerët. Ishte një luftëtar i patutshëm në misionin e tij hyjnor.

Kristofor Beduli

----------

